# Too bad I didn't see this 49 years ago!!!



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2015)

That might explain the rash of unexplained early deaths in men who ordered that booklet.....


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Jujube, you rock!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

We want a booklet on how to train men, with the whip!


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

Not that again.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

A lion tamer's whip, with a chair????


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

[h=2]Humor[/h]_(12 Viewing)_


Humor, jokes, funny pictures and videos. Please keep it clean.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Lion taming/man taming inference entirely PG. Perhaps you misunderstood?


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Humor, jokes, funny pictures and videos. Please keep it clean.



Original Post picture:  
1. girl is naked under her little apronny thingy
2. that looks like a hookah in the left side of picture


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you, Cookie. Love the booklet!


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't think Grumpy ol Man intended for this to be a thread about sadism and masochism.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't think lion tamers qualify as either sadists or masochists, but misunderstand if you wish, I know my intent. Have a nice Saturday.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

You, too.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 18, 2015)

Look again at the original post - shouldn't it get the response it so richly deserves.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Cookie, I found it to be sexist and demeaning, but chose (perhaps poorly) not to slam it. I think there is often a generation gap of perception around this type of thing. We can try to educate, but I have my doubts, perhaps objecting is sufficient? I am never certain when to object vociferously, and when to simply shrug my shoulders, roll my eyes, and let it go. Thoughts?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 18, 2015)

Shali, I agree.... very sexist and provocatively posted to bait us and get a response, not cute..... It does get tiring and boring after a while to deal with this same old issue. Best to leave them to their own devices and karma. LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

For what it's worth, if I wanted a servant when I married I would have hired a man servant who could do heavy lifting as well, and married the woman I loved.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2015)

Can you believe these old ads? Good grief


----------



## Glinda (Apr 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Shali, I agree.... very sexist and provocatively posted to bait us and get a response, not cute..... It does get tiring and boring after a while to deal with this same old issue. Best to leave them to their own devices and karma. LOL



I agree - this is not really funny.  We can do better.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I feel much better now! :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 17149



Greet you at the door with nothing on but _cellophane wrap_, would that indicate leftovers??


----------

